# 120 questions didnt think I passed....this was my final question



## HatchetHarry (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow that test was harder than I thought.  Of course its been 4 months since I finished class and our class didnt really prepare us for it very well. 

My final question was about treating a woman with lower abdominal pain do you treat her for 
a) mentstral cramps
b) appendicitis
forgot C and D

I put appendicitis and it ended at 120 
pray 4 me


----------



## blueprint (Jul 3, 2008)

thats so weird.  i just got back from my test and it ended with about 120 questions and that was one of my last couple of questions.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2008)

HatchetHarry said:


> Wow that test was harder than I thought.  Of course its been 4 months since I finished class and our class didnt really prepare us for it very well.
> 
> My final question was about treating a woman with lower abdominal pain do you treat her for
> a) mentstral cramps
> ...


Dude!  i had that question 2 days ago.  I put down ectopic pregnancy.  I think she was in her early to mid 20's?  Dunno if I got it right or not, but I got it really early, like my 20th questions or so...

Good luck!  Let us know how you do!


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

1st time i took it, it went to 120q and i failed, 2nd time 2 days ago 98q and i failed. I thought i knew this obviously not. I need to find away to pass this!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 4, 2008)

wow that question sucks. not enough information to make an appropriate determination...could be menstrual, but the patient should know the difference. could be ectopic on a first time basis since she would never have experienced it before.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 4, 2008)

my reasoning was: since, at least in my question, the age of the pt was included, you were to treat for possible pregnancy as she was of childbearing age.  I also believe that mind told me LRQ which is why appendicitis was not a bad choice either.  I ruled out cramps as when my ex-gf had them it wasn't just on one side.  Ectoptic and appendecitis can both be on one side.  I don't remember what the 4th choice was but I eliminated it.  Then I decided that it was probably an OB questions so I went with ectopic, trying to fear the worst.  If I remember correctly, there was no bloody show or any mention of blood so I agree-bad question


----------



## HatchetHarry (Jul 4, 2008)

I didnt know what an ectopic pregnancy was and I know the appendix is in the right lower quadrant so thats why I picked that.  I really doubt I passed this test and I dont think the grades coming up tonight since I took the test at 6pm =(.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 4, 2008)

Every woman of child bearing age is pregnant until proven otherwise when it comes to abd pains.

Without knowing the exact wording of the question and the 4 choices completely, we can not say it is a poor question. However if you provided that info, I could explain each choice of why it is or is not the correct answer.

When others have come to me with the same complaint, we went through each choice and they slowly realized the error of their ways. When you talk out each possible answer in relation to the scenario presented, common sense will prevail and you will have the " A HA" moment, and then kick yourself in the arse for missing it the first time around.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, AK hit it right on the head - it's ectopic until proven otherwise in any female of childbearing age with abdominal pain.


----------



## HatchetHarry (Jul 5, 2008)

grade still isnt online and I took the test thursday at 6pm I need to know that I failed so I can order a bunch of study guides off amazon they are taking 4ever


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 5, 2008)

el Murpharino said:


> Yeah, AK hit it right on the head - it's ectopic until proven otherwise in any female of childbearing age with abdominal pain.



What is childbearing age considered<_<?


----------



## HatchetHarry (Jul 5, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> What is childbearing age considered<_<?



if she can bleed she can breed


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 5, 2008)

HatchetHarry said:


> if she can bleed she can breed


 nice...so up till menopause.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2008)

HatchetHarry said:


> grade still isnt online and I took the test thursday at 6pm I need to know that I failed so I can order a bunch of study guides off amazon they are taking 4ever



Give them a break! Remember there was a Holiday? Doubt your test scores will be posted before Monday or maybe Tuesday. They have a right to wait for up to 6-8 weeks....


R/r 911


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 5, 2008)

Rid--I thought they told you to give them a call if you don't get them after 2 weeks?  At least my letter says results will be posted within 2 business days and hardcopy within 7 business days.  If nothing my 2 weeks, they ask you to contact NREMT.


----------



## Jango (Jul 5, 2008)

It hit 120 and passed, freaked my @$$ out...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 6, 2008)

HatchetHarry said:


> My final question was about treating a woman with lower abdominal pain do you treat her for
> a) mentstral cramps
> b) appendicitis
> forgot C and D
> ...


 
Maybe I'm being a nit-picker, but I think that posting partial or full exam questions is inappropriate. We all know that there will be questions on subjects from every section of the text, that's what defines the term "comprehensive examination".  To post something in a forum that gives even the slightest advantage to those who have not tested puts us (the members of EMTLife.com) at the top of a slippery slope that can only have a bad outcome.  Many people (myself included) spent a lot of time in the books and in their notes to pass that exam; to post verbatim questions lessens the integrity of the test.  Let your challenge and ultimate success come from your personal effort, not how good you are in getting answers off the Internet.  Helping others is one thing; I have posted many detailed contributions to this forum regarding test preparation and what to expect on test day without ever mentioning test questions, as have many others.  We have chosen a career with a strong emphasis on personal integrity; posting word-for-word exam questions only serves to damage our personal integrity, as well as the integrity of emtlife.com.  Just my .02...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 6, 2008)

Tincan -- I agree with your rationale, but respectfully dissent with your end.

Before I posted on this forum with the other answer choice and saying how I got this question as well, I debated long and hard with myself about whether this was ethical.  I determined it was for the reasons I outline below.

1.)  Since this is a computer adaptive test, my questions test what my weaknesses are and attack those.  Others may not even have the ability to get to this question no matter how they answer the other questions (think of it as a choose your own adventure book wher ehe turned to page 59 long ago and I turned to page 125)

2.) Since this is not like the SAT or ACT where I can order a question and answer service, I will NEVER be 100% certain what the correct answer was nor will anyone else.  However, as part of continuing my education, I can get the rationale of others more experienced than I am, that is to say nearly everyone on this board.

3.) We are not posting every single question we got from the exam, in effect creating a database of questions.

4.) The database that the NREMT draws on is constantly rotated (I hear they do it every 2000 miles  )

5.) This is not an aptitude test (like the SATs or ACTs) and doesn't try to measure your "smartness" or "intellegence" (the SATs and ACTs arguable do a poor job of that too, but that's a completely different argument that you can spend years on, and people have!).  What it measures is do you know the certiain subjects you are required to know at the level we hope for?  If the answer is yes, then how they got to that point is irrelavant.  they can study and form their own opinions, ask for other opinions, or remember the answer for that scenario just beacuse they know it MIGHT be a test question.  The end result is the same, the next time he confronts this woman, he will suspect preganacy.

6.) I studied quite a lot for this test--4 weeks of 11 hours a day of class, plus my own studying time on the weekends and evenings.  From the day my class ended (a friday) to the day I took the test (a tuesday) I spent some additional time pouring over EMT test prep books!  I didn't think to use the internet to find old questions, but had i used the internet, I would not have considered that a violation of my personal integrity, and I hold myself to very high integrity standards.  The point is I learned what I need to know and when called upon in a similar situation, I owuld be able to handle the situation, and that's what the NREMT is testing right?


----------



## daedalus (Jul 6, 2008)

Missed the mark. The EMT-Basic cannot make a Dx in an abd pain patient. You treat for "all of the above". "Treatment" if you can even call it that, consists of 02 and transport.

The NREMT would expect you treat for all of the above, and since Tx for ABD Pain is the same across the board, thats easy. Thats the way medical license tests are worded and you should master these types of scenarios if you are to advance in medicine.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 6, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Tincan --  and when called upon in a similar situation, I owuld be able to handle the situation, and that's what the NREMT is testing right?



No, its not. The NREMT tests your ability to critically think. Again, in ABD pain, you treat every possibility. You do not have anywhere near the training or equipment to differentiate between reproductive issues or acute infections.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i took my test at 5pm on thursdays was out of town and just got back in and checked so i guess tomorrow is the day we find out.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't believe that all of the above was an answer choice.  I'm almost a week out from taking it now so its fading, but i'm pretty sure there were 4 distinct conditions.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2008)

blueprint said:


> yeah i took my test at 5pm on thursdays was out of town and just got back in and checked so i guess tomorrow is the day we find out.


Good luck!  Friday was a holiday so it'll be either tomorrow or tuesday most likely


----------



## HatchetHarry (Jul 7, 2008)

All of the above wasnt an answer and Im not sure if Ectopic Pregnancy was an answer either but I think it may have been.  Anyways after looking through amazon.com and planning on ordering 3 different study books because I was 100% POSITIVE i failed this test I just found out I passed =).  Taking this test did make me realize I dont know this material very well at all and im sure it will pop up on some depts examinations so im going to make sure I know it very well in the near future.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 7, 2008)

i just found out i passed the test. 120 questions im stoked!! i was shocked to see it but im glad and happy.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 7, 2008)

thats great u passed. also there could be questions during the interview process they could ask us. but thats good u passed. im still shocked i passed.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2008)

blue and hatchet, Congrats on passing!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

congratulations to your both.


----------

